# SSL broken in Konqueror

## TripKnot

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/4/26620.html

May be best to avoid secure pages with konq until this gets fixed.

----------

## pjp

And people say KDE looks like Windows.   :Razz: 

:waits for the KDE announcement that security will be their focus for an entire month:

----------

## codejnki

Here's a chance to see who can release a patch faster.  It's not very common for the same exploit to be seen in both a Microsoft and Linux implementation.  My guess is that is that the Konq patch will be released at the same time that Microsoft announces they have determined this is not a significant bug worthy of a hotfix.

----------

## zentek

KDE did it first !!!! 

cant remeber where it read it but should be able to fin it again !!!  :Smile: 

----------

## TuxFriend

It was solved within hours.

http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-devel&m=102917307327272&w=2

TuxFriend

----------

## TuxFriend

Another positive article from the register. Makes one wonder how many of these articles must be post for the people to get a clue. IMHO OpenSource software is ready for world domination. Also credits to Dan Armak and other Gentoo-helpers for making the update available as soon as the KDE 3.0.3 was released.

TuxFriend

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/4/26730.html

----------

